# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  Lucid sex

## mr_mower

Mind you im still a virgin so this was pretty cool.

I was in the school woodwork rooms talking to a teacher, then the room changed to some hallway and the teacher came over and grabbed my arm lightly (Lucid)then i hugged her and we stood there rubbing against each other for a while, then she started rubbing my cock, then we walked into my parents room and i laid her down on the bed and inserted myself, and got the feeling that 2 hands were grabbing my cock, but i looked down and saw it was in, then continued, but didnt cum, instead i just got up and she walked off.

Thats all i can remember. Thoughts?

----------


## Hakura7

no offense mate...but WTF

btw was this a WILD or DILD

----------


## mr_mower

> no offense mate...but WTF
> 
> btw was this a WILD or DILD



Haha, i don't see whats so WTF about it :/

And it was a DILD

----------


## azn22

....>.> weird ass dream you got there seriously WTF

----------


## punkstar

why wtf???  u guys are weird.  lucid sex is a very common goal among people.  you guys havent ever had it?  sucks...  ive jizzed in a dream, and it felt kinda different .. but it was still real nice... haha. give it a try.  u can screw whoever you want in your dreams.  i dont really care what anybody says.  if ur married,  i think it is TOTALLY ok to have sex with other dream characters.   idk why else this would be wtf...  lol =p  i got some head last night in my dream.  my cock was also a strange 12 inches for somereason too... hahaha

----------


## ld411

lucid sex is really hard for me =[ only worked once  ::D:  but not again  :Eek:

----------


## seeker28

A lot of people have or try to have sex in their lucid dreams.  It seems that women have an easier time "completing" the act, if you catch my drift.  I wonder why this is.

----------


## mr_mower

> lucid sex is really hard for me =[ only worked once  but not again



I'd love to do this again, it seems so fun/awesome, and it felt so goddamn real. Keep trying!

----------


## Hakura7

> why wtf???  u guys are weird.  lucid sex is a very common goal among people.  you guys havent ever had it?  sucks...  ive jizzed in a dream, and it felt kinda different .. but it was still real nice... haha. give it a try.  u can screw whoever you want in your dreams.  i dont really care what anybody says.  if ur married,  i think it is TOTALLY ok to have sex with other dream characters.   idk why else this would be wtf...  lol =p  i got some head last night in my dream.  my cock was also a strange 12 inches for somereason too... hahaha



nothing wrong with lucid sex, it is just how he frased it...lol

----------


## warock

> Mind you im still a virgin so this was pretty cool.
> 
> I was in the school woodwork rooms talking to a teacher, then the room changed to some hallway and the teacher came over and grabbed my arm lightly (Lucid)then i hugged her and we stood there rubbing against each other for a while, then she started rubbing my cock, then we walked into my parents room and i laid her down on the bed and inserted myself, and got the feeling that 2 hands were grabbing my cock, but i looked down and saw it was in, then continued, but didnt cum, instead i just got up and she walked off.
> 
> Thats all i can remember. Thoughts?





Ok...
So a teacher walked up to you, then there was some cock rubbing and you banged her in your parents room that is some how in a hallway located in your school... After that you both got up and she walked away like nothing happened

Hmmm...

Whatever floats ya boat m8  :wink2:

----------


## Tarsier

This is lol

----------


## Ednasil

> Mind you im still a virgin so this was pretty cool.
> 
> I was in the school woodwork rooms talking to a teacher, then the room changed to some hallway and the teacher came over and grabbed my arm lightly (Lucid)then i hugged her and we stood there rubbing against each other for a while, then she started rubbing my cock, then we walked into my parents room and i laid her down on the bed and inserted myself, and got the feeling that 2 hands were grabbing my cock, but i looked down and saw it was in, then continued, but didnt cum, instead i just got up and she walked off.
> 
> Thats all i can remember. Thoughts?



I'd imagine the feeling of 2 hands grabbing your cock while you were inside her were from still being a virgin, and the only thing your brain and penis knows is your hands xD

Weird how the brain does that.

----------


## Miketheman55

Wow, i have had dream sex with a teacher 1 time, while not lucid. I also had dream sex with a girl from my school, and I was lucid, it was cool, because the girl was actually better looking(she is already very attractive) than normal. It is cool when you are lucid, because you can try new stuff out  :wink2: . One thing i have found out, to help have dream sex is, when you are really tired, and just about to fall asleep(when you go to bed), think about it, and just imagine, what you would want to do...It triggered my Lucid dream sex. Then again, most of my dreams ARE about what i do before bed. (I am also a virgin, btw)

----------


## Inferne

Whenever I have sex in a dream (lucid or non-lucid) it always hurts :\
Like, once the girl started biting my cock  (ow!). Another time it just hurt really badly when I was trying to put it in. It pisses me off :\

----------


## Miketheman55

> Whenever I have sex in a dream (lucid or non-lucid) it always hurts :\
> Like, once the girl started biting my cock  (ow!). Another time it just hurt really badly when I was trying to put it in. It pisses me off :\



lol, it's a sign, that you should stay dream sex abstinant.

----------


## drewmandan

Be careful. If you come in the dream, you may come in real life. The mind makes it real.

----------


## Miketheman55

> Be careful. If you come in the dream, you may come in real life. The mind makes it real.



yeah, it's called wet dreams, lol. And it's spelled "cum", when your talking about that kind. XD

----------


## Schmaven

In my sex dreams, I usually go "oh shit, I'm not wearing a condom" and pull out at the last second and then try to find one.  I have yet to find said condom as I usually get distracted by other random shit in the dream.  Damn my fear of knocking a chick up! Oh well, wet dreams are no fun to wake up to anyways.

----------


## drewmandan

> yeah, it's called wet dreams, lol. And it's spelled "cum", when your talking about that kind. XD



It's actually "come". "Cum" is a misspelling that has been popularized by internet porn sites.

----------


## Sir Loin Tenderloin-Steak

> A lot of people have or try to have sex in their lucid dreams.  It seems that women have an easier time "completing" the act, if you catch my drift.  I wonder why this is.



HAHAHAHAHAHAHA  ::D:  :boogie:  ::banana::  ::lol::  :Cheeky:  ::mrgreen::  :mwahaha:   :laugh:   ::happyme::  ::movingmrgreen::  ::yddd::  ::lolxtreme:: 

I get your "drift" totally lol, good one mate!!....cuz they can "go on forever" :laugh:   ::bowdown::  ::shock::  :Eek:  :drool:  :Cheeky:  :tonguewiggle:  ::laughhard:: :bravo: :OK Bye now:  ::loveyou:: 


Is this  :Off topic:  or what? ROFL  ::D:

----------


## seeker28

*^* ::bigteeth::

----------


## punkstar

i get more pussy in real life than in my dreams.  my girlfriend is more shy in my dreams... its weird.

----------


## seeker28

Know what is funny?  Well, I guess it makes a lot of sense.  If I haven't gotten any in a while in waking life I end up with epic sex dreams, often with me "completing the act" in the dream so strongly it wakes me up momentarily.   ::bigteeth::  Sorry, love that goofy phrase so much I had to come up with a way to use it again!!!

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

lol.  I am actually doing a dream movie, and one portion of it is gonna be a wet dream.  So, even though this sounds odd, I've never really had a wet dream (well, atleast not a good one I can remember) and would like to hear accounts of them fpr the movie.  If you feel shy, you can always PM me and tell me there, and I won't judge you! Sorry if I  ::hijack::  
And BTW, do you alwayse come in sex dreams?  Because the one I had, I only remembered the feeling a wee bit and I know I didn't finish the job, or "cum".  Thanks!

----------


## Metronome

> Mind you im still a virgin so this was pretty cool.
> 
> I was in the school woodwork rooms talking to a teacher, then the room changed to some hallway and the teacher came over and grabbed my arm lightly (Lucid)then i hugged her and we stood there rubbing against each other for a while, then she started rubbing my cock, then we walked into my parents room and i laid her down on the bed and inserted myself, and got the feeling that 2 hands were grabbing my cock, but i looked down and saw it was in, then continued, but didnt cum, instead i just got up and she walked off.
> 
> Thats all i can remember. Thoughts?



Thoughts?
1) why are you sharing this with me?
2) if you're at school, why did you walk back to your parents room to have sex
3) The reason it felt like 2 hands was because the only sexual experience you've ever had was masturbating. frequently, i'd bet.
4) this kid needs to get some pussy
 ::lol::

----------


## Reality_is_a_Dream

> Thoughts?
> 1) why are you sharing this with me?
> 2) if you're at school, why did you walk back to your parents room to have sex
> 3) The reason it felt like 2 hands was because the only sexual experience you've ever had was masturbating. frequently, i'd bet.
> 4) this kid needs to get some pussy



Piss off, this site is for people to help, learn, and share.  You are contributimg nothing.  This guy has a question and doesn't need any bull from you.  Yea, I wen't there.

----------


## warock

> Piss off, this site is for people to help, learn, and share.  You are contributimg nothing.  This guy has a question and doesn't need any bull from you.  Yea, I wen't there.



Well said  :smiley:

----------


## Sir Loin Tenderloin-Steak

> Thoughts?
> 1) why are you sharing this with me?
> 2) if you're at school, why did you walk back to your parents room to have sex
> 3) The reason it felt like 2 hands was because the only sexual experience you've ever had was masturbating. frequently, i'd bet.
> 4) this kid needs to get some pussy



You're just jealous that he had realistic hot sex with his teacher with ease while you've tried so many times and got no results! LOL  :laugh:  No hard feelings haha

jk  :wink2:

----------


## nzguy

I've never had an LD, but I have banged a lot of chicks in my dreams. Unfortunately, I suffer from premature awakeulation  :Sad:

----------


## Metronome

> Piss off, this site is for people to help, learn, and share.  You are contributimg nothing.  This guy has a question and doesn't need any bull from you.  Yea, I wen't there.



gorsh, i was just kidding. besides, he asked for thoughts. ::D:

----------


## orofein

The first lucid (DILD) dream I had, I immediately started to have sex with girls I knew. The second one I had, I immediately started to have sex, but I stopped because I wanted to try flying. So, I flew.  

...I've yet to try sex whilst flying, though. That seems like it should be my next endeavor....

----------


## AlexLou

> ...I've yet to try sex whilst flying, though. That seems like it should be my next endeavor....



Hehe, it was great ::D:

----------


## Lëzen

> A lot of people have or try to have sex in their lucid dreams.  It seems that women have an easier time "completing" the act, if you catch my drift.  I wonder why this is.



That's a phenomenally strange thing for me to hear, considering it is the man who always completes the act prematurely...whilst the woman is always acting.  ::?: 

Anyway, I don't think I'm gonna be spending too much time trying to have sex in LDs, it seems like a waste of time since I get too excited and wake up before I get anywhere anyway. Time better spent having a _non_-sexual adventure.

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

I havent had enough control over lucids to experiment dream sex, but i do plan on experimenting in that field as soon as Im ready. Knowing that the majority of LDers have done it and all say that its a very good experience. So I will propose some possible theories on why it is a very difficult Dream objective:

1. Some LDers (usually noobs like me) tend to get easily exited and occasionally startle themselves awake.

2. Some LDers, who are very concious/aware of their actual body in the Dream State, tend to accidentally move their actual body parts (of course SP negates any actually movement) instead of their dream body. This is always my main concern when using the WILD/WBTB techs.

3. Its difficult maintaining a complicated skill such as sex (esp. if you have never done it) many factors involved that require focus energy such as:
Summoning your partner of choice while retaining all of his/her physical features
Actually performing the difficult act of sex while retaining all of those particular features that make your partner who she/he is supposed to be

*So my advice is to go right ahead into your experiments with my and others' advice alongside your own. Dont mind the few immature people trying to pretend like sex is not Human Nature and proven to be very good for the health, if I might add*

----------


## AlexLou

It's really not that complicated . . .

----------


## seeker28

If you just grab the nearest DC and go for it, sex in a LD really isn't complicated.  For me, since I'm so very aware it is a dream I don't really care "who" I'm doing it with, since it is essentially masturbation.  However, the DC generally morphs into someone I find desireable within a matter of seconds.

----------


## Zenithar66

I agree, it is very normal and a huge goal for lders, i have had 3 in the last month and none wre lucid but they were os real there was no difference to real life, i actually woke u cumming, there are many facets of hte dream world which interest me and sex is one of them,,,,

----------


## mr_mower

> Thoughts?
> 1) why are you sharing this with me?
> 2) if you're at school, why did you walk back to your parents room to have sex
> 3) The reason it felt like 2 hands was because the only sexual experience you've ever had was masturbating. frequently, i'd bet.
> 4) this kid needs to get some pussy



1) This wasn't directed at you specifically?
2) I didn't? The room just appeared there and then, i was focused on sexing not my surroundings.
3) As someone said before, lack of pussy gets epic sex dreams. I have had lack of pussy, therefore, sex in dream
4) As a matter of fact the only thing i haven't done yet is have sex.

Leave if you're not gonna contribute to the thread.

Thanks for the replies guys.

----------


## Pacifist

> I havent had enough control over lucids to experiment dream sex, but i do plan on experimenting in that field as soon as Im ready. Knowing that the majority of LDers have done it and all say that its a very good experience. So I will propose some possible theories on why it is a very difficult Dream objective:
> 
> 1. Some LDers (usually noobs like me) tend to get easily exited and occasionally startle themselves awake.
> 
> 2. Some LDers, who are very concious/aware of their actual body in the Dream State, tend to accidentally move their actual body parts (of course SP negates any actually movement) instead of their dream body. This is always my main concern when using the WILD/WBTB techs.
> 
> 3. Its difficult maintaining a complicated skill such as sex (esp. if you have never done it) many factors involved that require focus energy such as:
> Summoning your partner of choice while retaining all of his/her physical features
> Actually performing the difficult act of sex while retaining all of those particular features that make your partner who she/he is supposed to be
> ...




Actually, before this morning I was a sex virgin and a lucid dream virgin. I am now only a sex virgin.

But on the contrary to what you said, sex was easy for me in the dream, and it was easy for my "partner" to retain her physical features.

I also did not get overly excited. I actually got bored after a few seconds and decided to fly.

There are only two reasons I can come up with that describe my lack of excitement and the ease of having dream sex:

1. I figured I was wasting my time doing something I can do in real life instead of going off and doing something impossible in the real world so my excitement for doing something impossible far outweighed my sexual excitement

or

2. I was sleeping on my stomach so that my dick was being pressed against the mattress and my mind knew it would be a bit uncomfortable to become erect.

After getting bored with the sex, I flew through the roof.

----------


## TristaKC

> Mind you im still a virgin so this was pretty cool.
> 
> I was in the school woodwork rooms talking to a teacher, then the room changed to some hallway and the teacher came over and grabbed my arm lightly (Lucid)then i hugged her and we stood there rubbing against each other for a while, then she started rubbing my cock, then we walked into my parents room and i laid her down on the bed and inserted myself, and got the feeling that 2 hands were grabbing my cock, but i looked down and saw it was in, then continued, but didnt cum, instead i just got up and she walked off.
> 
> Thats all i can remember. Thoughts?



 the way you worded it sounds like getting off at your computer.. i felt like i was reading a short porno story..

that being said great job on your lucid dream its cool that you were able to do what you wanted in the dream, hopefully you can work at it and keep it up(the lucid dreaming i mean lol)

----------


## Zilverw0lf

My advice about lucid sex is don't do it unless you are sure you wanna end your dream lol xP.

----------


## supreme

*I have done everything in my lucid dreams but its just been the
last couple of years that i realized i can have sex in them!
Now i practically have sex every time! lol But ill have to read more
of what you all said before i reveal what i do!*  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> My advice about lucid sex is don't do it unless you are sure you wanna end your dream lol xP.




*yes it sure does end but its always the ending im hoping for in the
first place!!*  ::D:

----------


## AlexLou

I think the difference in those that find dream sex easy is that they just go with the flow.  At lest that's what I'm seeing in the posts so far.  If you see an opportunity and go ahead with it, it's easy.  But if you try to construct something from scratch it is difficult to maintain.

Personally, lucid sex is never a goal for me.  Rather I find myself in the mood in my dream and select an already available partner.  Very simple.

----------


## supreme

> I think the difference in those that find dream sex easy is that they just go with the flow.  At lest that's what I'm seeing in the posts so far.  If you see an opportunity and go ahead with it, it's easy.  But if you try to construct something from scratch it is difficult to maintain.
> 
> Personally, lucid sex is never a goal for me.  Rather I find myself in the mood in my dream and select an already available partner.  Very simple.



*I do run into trouble in the sex area also sometimes. The trouble i have
sometimes is, and this is really kind of embarrassing to talk about....but ill
just fly around until i see a guy walking below. Then ill fly down and land
and check him out, if hes not bad looking ill have sex with him lol It only
takes about 30 seconds and im not kidding!! The problem i get sometimes
is first I always have to strip because i know i must do this before it can
be done. But sometimes  the involvement and movements it takes to
disrobe wakes me up. lol Once im awake i can very rarely jump right back
into lucid dreaming again, but i have done so. So like you, i dont always
want to have sex, and i can never go to bed expecting to LD. IF it starts
to happen i recognize it and i always go into it. Then if i decide...well im
gonna find a guy and have sex lol what ill do, is disrobe right away, even
before i start flying, and then i just fly around naked, if the act of disrobing
didnt already wake me up. When i spot a guy....im ready to go! lmao! 
Not a word of a lie!! I dont have to lie....I LD at least once a week and ive 
been LDing for about 25 years now.*  :smiley: 
*Listen you guys tell me if im too explicit please!*

----------


## Hercuflea

you can just will your clothes away

----------


## supreme

> you can just will your clothes away



*Jeez ive never thought to try that, i wonder if itll work?? Because i cant
always get what i want exactly when i will things to happen. For instance
the guys that i find arent ever who i want them to be. lol I cant ever turn
them into brad pitt for instance. But now im not even sure if i do 'will' stuff,
im thinking that i just let the dream proceed the way its going to. Sometimes
i cant even find a guy!  
Heres another thing i can never do in LDing....if i try to talk....i always
always wake up. So I never talk in the dreams.*  ::?:

----------


## AlexLou

I've never even thought about taking my clothes off in an LD!  I don't know why I hadn't thought about this before . . . but when I need my clothes off, they're just gone, no thought involved.  If I was wearing clothes to begin with . . .

----------


## supreme

*whatever i have on when im in bed, thats what im wearing in my LD.
I always have to take them off. But i have never tried to will them
off before, so ill try that next time but i have never willed anything
to happen except for where i want to fly to. I never instantly get
there either, i have to fly there.*  :smiley:

----------


## supreme

> why wtf???  u guys are weird.  lucid sex is a very common goal among people.  you guys havent ever had it?  sucks...  ive jizzed in a dream, and it felt kinda different .. but it was still real nice... haha. give it a try.  u can screw whoever you want in your dreams.  i dont really care what anybody says.  if ur married,  i think it is TOTALLY ok to have sex with other dream characters.   idk why else this would be wtf...  lol =p  i got some head last night in my dream.  my cock was also a strange 12 inches for somereason too... hahaha



*OMGLMAO!!  Do ppl actually say that youre screwing around
on your real life partner if you have lucid sex?? 
That is too hilarious!!  I do it all the time with hubby sleeping right beside
and hes never none the wiser! lol Why in the world would anyone tell
their partner this anyway? I never have....its my dream and no one 
elses!*  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## allensig3654

> Whenever I have sex in a dream (lucid or non-lucid) it always hurts :\
> Like, once the girl started biting my cock  (ow!). Another time it just hurt really badly when I was trying to put it in. It pisses me off :\



That happened to me a long time ago when I was a virgin. Every time I had sex in a dream it would hurt.

----------


## allensig3654

> *OMGLMAO!!  Do ppl actually say that youre screwing around
> on your real life partner if you have lucid sex?? 
> That is too hilarious!!  I do it all the time with hubby sleeping right beside
> and hes never none the wiser! lol Why in the world would anyone tell
> their partner this anyway? I never have....its my dream and no one 
> elses!*



LOL my GF says its the same as cheating if I have sex with a DC

----------


## AlexLou

Haha.  I tell my boyfriend all of my sexual dream exploits!  Okay, most of them . . . if they're not too weird and I feel that I can explain them :wink2:   In return he tells me his.





> *whatever i have on when im in bed, thats what im wearing in my LD.*



This explains why I'm naked in my LDs :tongue2:

----------


## supreme

> Haha.  I tell my boyfriend all of my sexual dream exploits!  Okay, most of them . . . if they're not too weird and I feel that I can explain them  In return he tells me his.
> 
> 
> 
> This explains why I'm naked in my LDs



*lol well i never do and not because im scared to tell him 
either, its because its none of his business what i dream
about! lol But if your bf ever starts bumming on you,
just tell him you dont do it anymore!  Well i mean who
would forbid someone to have dream sex anyway?  To
me it would be like fighting a losing battle!*  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> That happened to me a long time ago when I was a virgin. Every time I had sex in a dream it would hurt.



*Thats is strange! It doesnt hurt me at all! Its exactly like its supposed
to be! And dare i say it....even better!   At the end result  ...
i wake up, and i never have to say goodbye to dream boy!! Its like...
See Ya Sucka!*  ::lol::  ::lol::  *I wonder....does this make me a lucid
dream ho?? lol I mean i sure wouldnt do this in real life!!*  ::D:

----------


## supreme

> I've never had an LD, but I have banged a lot of chicks in my dreams. Unfortunately, I suffer from premature awakeulation



 ::lol:: *Thats the way it is for me too in real dreams also, as a matter of 
fact i always wake up before it even happens, or something else happens
to thwart the act. But not in lds tho!*  :smiley:

----------


## supreme

> Hehe, it was great



*I never even thought of that lol and how would that work, do 
you just 'will' someone to be flying with you?? Because when im 
flying in a LD, no one is ever up there with me....?*

----------


## supreme

*haha I love this place!! I really finally found ppl i can talk about
LDs with and share stories!! And learn new stuff as well!
But right now i have to go to bed cause im leaving town tomorrow.
So i wont be back for a few days....but i will be back soon!!
You betcha!!  I hope i lucid dream tonight but i know i
wont because im not tired enough and too many things are in
my head about tomorrows trip.....but if i do....Im gonna try
the diving under water and flying around under there!!
hehe!*  ::banana::  *If not tonight then the very next time
i LD!! Nite Nite!*  :smiley:

----------


## TristaKC

when dreaming of lucid sex i often wake up during my heightend sensations ;P and it is awsoume

----------


## youssarian

> I've never had an LD, but I have banged a lot of chicks in my dreams. Unfortunately, I suffer from premature awakeulation



 ::lolxtreme::  Aw man, that is the perfect description! I get the same darn problem. I've tried like 4 times in lucids, but I can never get past the first thrust before waking. And they're always wet dreams, which are highly annoying. Except for one LD a couple years back, I tend to stand better chances in non-lucid dreams. But as a whole, I try not to get into sex LD's, since my success rate with them is currently a big goose egg.

----------


## aceofspades

> why wtf???  u guys are weird.  lucid sex is a very common goal among people.  you guys havent ever had it?  sucks...  ive jizzed in a dream, and it felt kinda different .. but it was still real nice... haha. give it a try.  u can screw whoever you want in your dreams.  i dont really care what anybody says.  if ur married,  i think it is TOTALLY ok to have sex with other dream characters.   idk why else this would be wtf...  lol =p  i got some head last night in my dream.  my cock was also a strange 12 inches for somereason too... hahaha



imo its not exactly wierd especially for guys. Although its not my cup of tea I do think about sex in order to fall asleep when i can't sleep. Yah i know its aa wierd method of falling asleep but its relatively easy to focus on sex in order to block out everything else. Of course ive never gone through the whole thing cause I'm not actually interested in the sex I'm just amking myself fall asleep.

Lol but definitely not wierd although I wouldn't share it. I mean not only is it not something you want to be telling everyone (you know that your fantasy is to make love to a teacher) but its pretty common and iI am sure they could make an entire forum out of "had sex in a lucid dream"

----------


## aceofspades

> Haha.  I tell my boyfriend all of my sexual dream exploits!  Okay, most of them . . . if they're not too weird and I feel that I can explain them  In return he tells me his.
> 
> 
> 
> This explains why I'm naked in my LDs



imo all i can say is you got one lucky boyfriend....how long have you two been together?

----------


## AlexLou

> imo all i can say is you got one lucky boyfriend....how long have you two been together?



About eight years . . . We got married this weekend ::D:

----------


## aceofspades

> About eight years . . . We got married this weekend



ahhh congrats....im so happy for you. I think its so nice when people find there special person  :smiley: 

Good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Supernaut

> 2) if you're at school, why did you walk back to your parents room to have sex



Stuff like that always happens in dreams. This kind of stuff takes place because dreams are basically a display of your random subconscious thoughts.

----------


## aceofspades

i belive that it is because walking is for the faint of heart....random transitions is for awesome people.

----------


## Rie1960

Hmmm, In my 2 experiences, the "partner" always ends up "becoming" something weird...not like alien-esque weird, but just not quite ....uh......remaining exactly form filled- does that make sense? it's like, when my mind wanders....so do their forms.

----------


## mr_mower

Holy shit this thread is on fire. Anywho another dream for those interested:

Was walking through some old industrial building, it looked like an abandoned factory with a whole heap of rooms, then i walk into what seemed to be the same chick/teacher from the original dream, we talked a bit about i don't know what but she said something about "you're not ready to go through there" then she smiled and we talked some more, then she started rubbing my cock again, except this time i saw a bright light and woke up.

----------


## ladoys

WTH why do these topics always get 3+ pages? lol

----------


## gamefanatic

Hmm... I'm rather reluctant to share this paticular dream on this thread, being my first post and all, but what the hell. It was a few years ago, I fell asleep to my first(and most disturbing LD) and it basically was me masturbating... as a chick... Im still trying to figure out how I knew how that would feel. Then I woke up with teh sensations seared into my brain.

----------


## mr_mower

> Hmm... I'm rather reluctant to share this paticular dream on this thread, being my first post and all, but what the hell. It was a few years ago, I fell asleep to my first(and most disturbing LD) and it basically was me masturbating... as a chick... Im still trying to figure out how I knew how that would feel. Then I woke up with teh sensations seared into my brain.



...WOAH. Thats like, scary and epic at the same time. But this deserves a what the fuck to. So:

What the fuck? :tongue2:

----------


## aceofspades

> WTH why do these topics always get 3+ pages? lol



because as they say....sex sells

----------


## mini0991

I succeeded in lucid sex a few nights ago...I was walking through this hallway of sorts while the girl who was holding on to me as I carried her, did her, um, thing. 

I'm a virgin and it felt kinda good.

----------


## Lëzen

> WTH why do these topics always get 3+ pages? lol



Because people aren't the pussies they once were when it came to talking about sex openly.

----------


## Zenithar66

thats very true oh by the way FF6 RULES LOL, im playing it right now on an emulator and its an amazing game,,,

----------


## warock

> Hmm... I'm rather reluctant to share this paticular dream on this thread, being my first post and all, but what the hell. It was a few years ago, I fell asleep to my first(and most disturbing LD) and it basically was me masturbating... as a chick... Im still trying to figure out how I knew how that would feel. Then I woke up with teh sensations seared into my brain.



wow... ive dreamt of the exact same thing

----------


## machei

> LOL my GF says its the same as cheating if I have sex with a DC



Your GF and my GF should go bowling...  ::roll:: 

m.

----------


## Kael Seoras

> Whenever I have sex in a dream (lucid or non-lucid) it always hurts :\
> Like, once the girl started biting my cock  (ow!). Another time it just hurt really badly when I was trying to put it in. It pisses me off :\



One time in a non-ld I was making out with the guy I was crushing on irl and he got on top of me and dug into my hips and it really hurt XD random  ::lol:: 

I've had dream sex a few times...it either feels hella weird, or when it does feel good...I end up waking up with orgasm. Or maybe it's false awakening.  ::lol::  I dunno.

When I get a good ld, ld sex is one of the first things I'm gonna try to do  :tongue2: 

I'm a virgin too.

----------


## reapsltd666

how long did it last?  lucid sex dreams never last long for me, maybe 2 minutes. I get too excited (horny) and wake myslef up.  then i just go back to another lucid dream by wilding.

----------


## AirRick101

I was totally not seeing the "2 hands" thing coming.....lol

still, seems like an overall good dream, hahahahaha

----------

